# text to speach



## paulfrottawa (May 22, 2009)

I think this should be running. But I get no sound. I have a talker configured. 

Has anyone got tkksd up and working?


----------



## lesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I think, this is any voice-text copying tool?
If yes, I'm ready to help you with that part
translating text to voice.


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 15, 2010)

i've not used kttsd on kde 4.3, but i confirm that it's working on kde 4.4, so... just be patient


----------

